# Internetverbinding prüfen



## Basti21 (26. Apr 2005)

Hi,

ich baue mit meinem Java programm ne Verbindung zum netz auf. ich brauch ne methode die regelmäßig guckt ob ne Verbindung da ist oder nicht. ich will das möglichst nicht mit While Schleife lösen.

danke im Voraus.

Basti


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Timer.html


----------



## youssef (26. Apr 2005)

hallo,
du kannst die mehtode InetAddress.isReachable(timeout) verwenden um zu prüfen ob dein Rechner im internet ist.
es gibt einen beispiel in das online buch "java ist auch eine insel"

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_16_004.htm#Rxx365java16004040006301F03B10D


----------

